# A Friendly Reminder...



## BritKnee (Aug 10, 2011)

If you are doing any kind of electrical work, you need to turn the breaker for that circuit OFF. Always. No exceptions to this rule.

Why? Because you don't know if it's grounded properly. You also do not know if it is being back-fed by another circuit. What if that switch you turn off, doesn't control what you think it does? It may turn that light off, but your plugs are on that same circuit and HOT.

I've been in houses that were wired BACKWARDS. If I didn't use my voltage tester, I wouldn't be here today. 

If you are not a licensed electrician, turn the breaker off!

4 Amps is enough to KILL you.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 10, 2011)

Turning off the breaker is not always possible.
I've worked in industrial plants where many process critical applications could not be shut down.
You simply have to work on them live.
To be on the safe side, always approach the job as if the circuits were hot regardless of the breaker setting.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 10, 2011)

kok 328: the things you work on live comes with years of training as I am sure you are well aware. Keep in mind, if you short it out and kill yourself the authorities will have the critical applications shut down for hours.


----------



## speedy petey (Aug 11, 2011)

kok328 said:


> Turning off the breaker is not always possible.


 Yes it is!




kok328 said:


> I've worked in industrial plants where many process critical applications could not be shut down.
> You simply have to work on them live.


Yet here we are giving advice on a *DIY site*. This is NOT an industrial plant!





kok328 said:


> To be on the safe side, always approach the job as if the circuits were hot regardless of the breaker setting.


To be on the safe side, TURN OFF THE BREAKER!




What is going on around here lately???


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

Most people on this site are not working in "industrial settings". They are in their own homes, simply changing plugs and switches. Turn the breaker off.

We are here to give _safe_ advice to these people. Telling them to not turn a breaker off is not safe. Please refrain from giving this advice to any one.


----------

